# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 12.02 Released [3/1/2018]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *=======================================  ======================== 2 Years Activation Promo is Continue till 5th of January 2018* *=======================================  ========================*  *Update # 24*  *What is New ?* ZTE *Added New ZTE Models with Following Support 
Reset FRP /Format FS/Wipe Security/Backup Security/Restore Security/Backup Firmware/FRP Reset [ FTM Mod ]
IMEI Reapir [ FTM MOde ]/IMEI Repair [ Diag Mode] World's First *  *ZTE Avea Intouch 4**ZTE Avid Trio Z833**ZTE V5S N918St* *UAT Have Following Support For ZTE Devices *  *Reset FRP**Format FS**Wipe Security**Backup Security**Restore Security**Backup Firmware**FRP Reset [ FTM Mod ]**IMEI Reapir [ FTM MOde ]**IMEI Repair [ Diag Mode]* * ZTE Models Supported by UAT*  *ZTE A0620**ZTE A1P**ZTE A880**ZTE Avea Intouch 4**ZTE Avid PLUS Z828**ZTE Avid Trio Z833**ZTE Axon_Method_1**ZTE Axon_Method_2**ZTE Axon A1**ZTE Axon A1R**ZTE Axon M Z999**ZTE Axon Max C2016**ZTE Axon mini B2016**ZTE Axon 7**ZTE Axon 7 A2017U**ZTE Axon 7 Max C2017**ZTE Axon 7 Mini**ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G_Method_1**ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G_Method_2**ZTE Axon 7S A2018**ZTE Axon Elite A1_Method_1**ZTE Axon Elite A1_Method_2**ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015_Method_1**ZTE Axon Tianji mini B2015_Method_2**ZTE Axon Pro A1P_Method_1**ZTE Axon Pro A1P_Method_2**ZTE Blade A310**ZTE Blade A320**ZTE Blade A460**ZTE Blade A470**ZTE Blade A506**ZTE Blade A512**ZTE BLADE A521**ZTE Blade A711**ZTE Blade D T610**ZTE Blade Force N9517**ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U**ZTE Blade S6**ZTE Blade S6 Plus**ZTE Blade S7 T920**ZTE Blade Spark Z971**ZTE Blade Vantage Z839**ZTE Blade V5 V9180**ZTE Blade V770**ZTE Blade V8**ZTE Blade V8 Mini**ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978**ZTE Blade V8C V0840**ZTE Blade X Z965**ZTE Blade X MAX Z983**ZTE Blade X Z93**ZTE BLADE X9**ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982**ZTE ConeXis X1**ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815**ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988**ZTE Grand X Max+ Z987**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Grand X2 Z850* *ZTE Grand X3 Z959**ZTE Grand X4 LTE Z957**ZTE Grand X4 Z956**ZTE JASPER Z718TL**ZTE Libero 2 602ZT**ZTE Trek 2 K88**ZTE Maven Z812**ZTE Maven 2 Z831**ZTE Maven 3 Z835**ZTE MAX XL N9560**ZTE Mighty 3C N928Dt**ZTE Mono MO-01**ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini**ZTE Nubia Z9 Max NX512J**ZTE Overture 3 Z851M**ZTE Prestige N9132**ZTE Prestige 2 N9136**ZTE Sonata 3 Z832**ZTE Speed N9130**ZTE Tempo N9131**ZTE Tempo X N9137**ZTE Turkcell T40**ZTE Turkcell T50**ZTE Turkcell T60**ZTE Turkcell T70**ZTE Turkcell T80**ZTE V5S N918St**ZTE Warp N9518**ZTE Warp 7  N9519**ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981**ZTE ZMax  Z970**ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A* *ZTE ZMax 2 Z955L**ZTE Zmax 2 Z958**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 510**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 511**Vodafone Smart style 7 VFD600**Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 VFD995N**Vodafone Smart V8 VFD 710* *WARNING : IMEI    Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended to    Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this    Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by    using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_   P.S : All Bugs Fixed, Who get errors at previous version please download 12.02_

----------

